# Sears 32cc weed wacker Mo#358.759160



## boxman1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi, 

I went out to do some trimming and when I pulled the cord on my Sears 32cc weed wacker Mo#358.759160, it broke right off at the bottom end of the cord! I dug right in and started to disassemble it only to be stopped by part of the drive assembly. I think it comes off COUNTERclockwise, but I don't want to break anything. Also, what's the best way to stop the shaft from turning?

Thanks in advance, 

Boxman1


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Are you sure your model number is correct? I can't seem to locate this model number on the Sears website.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I bet it really is a 358795160


----------

